# The Cheese appreciation thread.



## Daemoniac (Oct 9, 2009)

I love cheese  So much so, that i figured we needed an appreciation thread for it 

My favorite? a nice blue vein.

Roquefort - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gorgonzola_(cheese)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stilton_(cheese)

Do you like cheese?


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 10, 2009)

I love the french cheese....

But I think you will never have the time to actually all taste them in your life.... 

My favourite are the ones made from raw milk which has not been heated and not factory produced like most ones out there...

This one here is my all time favourite, its got a funny name 

''Trou du cru'' - the whole of the raw

but if you change ''cru'' to ''cul'' it would then mean the ass whole... 














> * Abbaye:
> o Abbaye de Belloc , Béarn et Pays basque
> o Abbaye de Citeaux , Bourgogne
> o Abbaye de la Joie Notre-Dame, Bretagne
> ...


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 10, 2009)

Cheese is my pitiful excuse for a religion.

 ALL HAIL CHEESE!!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 10, 2009)

Oh god. I knew it was only a matter of time...


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 10, 2009)

I love cheese  I'm also a big fan of italian cheeses, a nice sharp parmesan and so forth.

@ Huf, that is n EPIC lists, i wish there was actually somewhere here where i could try them


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 10, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> I love cheese  I'm also a big fan of italian cheeses, a nice sharp parmesan and so forth.
> 
> @ Huf, that is n EPIC lists, i wish there was actually somewhere here where i could try them



I think your kind of limited in australia? Or probably in the big city there is an importator who sells french cheese?

If you want to get to taste the real stuff, come visit me one day and I will show you what is the real stuff 

Of course good old italian cheese is also epic but its very commun 

The one I'm talking about is very small, is totally handmade by an artisan and is very expensive, I think 12 dollars for this little piece, but its worth much more when you taste it


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 10, 2009)

Oh and you must taste the swiss cheese also, we have a huge selection of course (as epic as the french ones) this includes the epic swiss fondue


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 10, 2009)

^ Fondue FTMFW!!!
Yeah it's pretty limited here in Aus, there was a place where i used to live that made their own stuff which was inspired by French cheeses in a way, but other than that there's nothing 

There are some nice blue-veins you can get relatively easily, and italian ones too, but that's it.


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 10, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> ^ Fondue FTMFW!!!
> Yeah it's pretty limited here in Aus, there was a place where i used to live that made their own stuff which was inspired by French cheeses in a way, but other than that there's nothing



I was watching on TV last day, I heard that the americans in the vermont who are trying to produce handmade cheese which is very similar to roquefort ...

Its a big fashion in the US, they import a lots of french cheese and now they want to try and export also...


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 10, 2009)

When Clive came to fetch his guitar we went to have some swiss food, so I brought him to a place and we had some ''croûte au fromage'' 

Its heated up with white wine with eggs on a piece of toast and melted all together....


----------



## signalgrey (Oct 10, 2009)

Huf im jealous as hell you live in such a cheese gifted land.

Getting cheese in korea is impossibly hard, and when you do its nothing to write home about.

i like a suuuuuuper sharp cheddar. aged.

smoked provalone.

lil bita wine....sighh.


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 10, 2009)

Well you know, I also have a swiss chef's diploma CFC so I know quite a bit about cheese actually, so that's why I thought I would pop in the thread and talk a bit about this epic food 



I'm still a chef but now for the recipies I use wood, glue and hardware...

But I'm not a cheesy maker


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 10, 2009)

Here you get to see the cheese and the places in france they come from 












Roquefort, I love that stuff so much!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 11, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> When Clive came to fetch his guitar we went to have some swiss food, so I brought him to a place and we had some ''croûte au fromage''
> 
> Its heated up with white wine with eggs on a piece of toast and melted all together....


But it still needs *BACON!!*


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 11, 2009)

All_¥our_Bass;1693167 said:


> But it still needs *BACON!!*



 Cheese and Bacon: quite possible the great food combination ever.


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 11, 2009)

That's why there is bacon inside the croûte au fromage.... Its hidden by the cheese.... 

ask to Clive


----------



## Arctodus (Oct 11, 2009)

Goat cheese is where its at.


----------



## Arminius (Oct 11, 2009)

I like whatever they serve with nachos. Good shit.


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 12, 2009)

Arctodus said:


> Goat cheese is where its at.



Aye, goats cheese is beautiful.

There was a small dairy farm near my old house that made their own cheese, and one of them was a goats cheese similar to a camembert, but with more 'tang' to the flavour, and it was lightly coated in soot/ash. Tasted fucking fantastic.


----------



## adaman (Oct 12, 2009)

Munster cheese is my single favorite item of food on the planet


----------



## Apophis (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm cheese freak  I eat at least 1kg cheese a week  no joking


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 12, 2009)

Apophis said:


> I'm cheese freak  I eat at least 1kg cheese a week  no joking



Same here


----------



## cycloptopus (Oct 12, 2009)

Holy crap! You guys are the most wonderful cheese snobs! 

I haven't tried half the stuff you got there in ol' Europe. I do like a nice Gouda though...


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 12, 2009)

Here is a really good receipe which I used to make when I was a chef a couple years ago....


So you must make a white sauce (bechamelle in french), you do this by heating up milk then add spices and make it become thicker by adding a little bit of flower...

The you cut some smoke samon into small slices and place them into the sauce and add some aneth (its a plant, have no idea about the name in english)

Then you prepare the pasta...

Mix it all up with that sauce, put tons of smoked samon fish inside it...

Then take some gruyère cheese, put the pasta and the sauce into a big barket, ready to go in the oven and spread tons of gruyère cheese on top of it...

Make it melt and bake in the oen and ready to go!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 12, 2009)

adaman said:


> Munster cheese is my single favorite item of food on the planet


Munster cheese is wonderful!!  
I used to call it "Monster Cheese" when I was a kid.


----------



## adaman (Oct 12, 2009)

All_¥our_Bass;1694997 said:


> Munster cheese is wonderful!!
> I used to call it "Monster Cheese" when I was a kid.



 Same here!


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 12, 2009)

cycloptopus said:


> Holy crap! You guys are the most wonderful cheese snobs!
> 
> I haven't tried half the stuff you got there in ol' Europe. I do like a nice Gouda though...



Gouda is soooo nice, i love love love it too


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 3, 2009)

You are going to all hate me sooo much 

So here is a swiss cheese, its name is raclette....

Anyway here is how I prepared it....  

There is garlik and pepper inside the cheese....


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 3, 2009)

Damn you, Hufschmid, and your tasty, tasty cheeses


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Nov 4, 2009)

Huf, you're making me hungry and jealous.

Damnit!! I want swiss cheese now.


----------



## signalgrey (Nov 4, 2009)

smoked parm/mozz hand made raviolis from this little spot on long island....my god. sex.


----------



## Mexi (Apr 22, 2010)

Mexican cheeses like Oaxaca and Cotija are amazing


----------



## SevenStringSam (Apr 22, 2010)

ever heard of a place called "the melting pot" a fondue place. my friends started the francise


----------

